# PM read request?



## skilletlicker (Jan 22, 2007)

What the heck is a PM read request.  Shortly after the recent PM hoax a message referencing this and I'm afraid I clicked wrong.  It took me back to the original stupid survey message, or one that looked just like it.  What are the consequences?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 22, 2007)

Sometimes the PM sender wants to know when you've read their PM, so the attach a read request.  This notifies the sender when you've read (or received) their PM.  It's the same process as with emails.


----------



## mugsy27 (Jan 22, 2007)

is there some PM hoax going on...i just got a pm from someone with 0 posts here asking me to go fill out a survey...i didnt naturally.

edited to add: n/m...just saw the other threads about the spam pm's


----------

